# Adult Canned Food....for Kittens?



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

I was going to switch my kittens to a raw diet, after informing my fiances mom of this, she does not want us to until we have our house. So, my alternative is canned food.

My dilemma is that they only make the adult canned food in big cans, and only little cans of kitten canned food. Right now I have them on Wellness Beef & Chicken, but it is adult. Is this acceptable or should I be looking into something different?

Thanks!

Cassi


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Sure! Wellness (and most, if not all the premium foods) is an "all life stages" food. Although they do have a specific kitten formula, it's more about marketing than a real difference in the formula. Besides, I've known a lot of kittens that have diarrhea on the kitten formula so I think you're better off with the all stages anyway.
I also think only having it in the little cans are silly. Kittens eat tons of food!


----------



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome! Thank you. 

I'm very excited about this, as I can get the 12.5oz cans at a little pet store near my house for $1.99 ea versus around $2.60-$2.80 at Petco.


----------



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's one more question!

I was wondering if kittens can be on adult wellness rather then kitten food? I do not feed any more than 25%-50% dry food, the rest is canned, I need to wait a few months to switch to 100% canned (need to find a reasonable supplier and figure out the costs) or hopefully move onto a raw diet.

Thanks for all you guys' help! The kittens sure appreciate it, as do I.


----------



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

Any input before I run to the store?


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

In Real Life, there is no such thing as "kitten food" or "adult cat food." There is just whole prey. Kittens just eat MORE of it and more often. As long as you feed a high quality grain-free food (preferably 100% canned), you can feed the adult food to kittens. Just feed more often 4X a day up to 14-16 weeks; 3X a day until they don't want that 3rd meal anymore. Choose the CORE version of Wellness, not the regular Wellness, for less carbs/more meat.


----------



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

Dry Wellness Core is "Fish & Fowl", I don't want to feed fish. 

Would Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck (or chicken) be all right for them? I will be doing 50%-75% canned.


----------



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

Any last words? Natural Balance seems very reasonable, I just don't want to feed my kittens adult food (even though its an All Life Stages) if it's not okay. I want to get them on a switch before the bag of food I have right now is run out. 

Thanks!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

If you must feed kibble, feed Innova EVO or Wellness CORE. Those are the two with the lowest carb content and highest protein, fat, and calories of any of the kibbles. I would not feed the NB Green Pea and Duck, since peas are very high carb and not in any way part of a species-appropriate, feline diet.

Laurie


----------



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

Will do, thanks very much! We decided NO dry food.


----------

